# What type of diffuser goes on the back wall?



## jmtenthusiast (Jan 23, 2016)

What type of diffuser goes on the back wall? In other words, what frequencies will I build for, low to high?

http://www.mh-audio.nl/DiffusorCalculator.asp

The front wall is 3" rockwool, sides will be with rockwool as well as ceiling. 1/2 of the back wall is 3" rockwool. 

Dimensions of room, 8 ' ceiling, 12 feet wide, 20' in depth.

Thanks!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

What is the room going to be used for? HT? 2 channel? Studio? I assume HT?


----------



## jmtenthusiast (Jan 23, 2016)

Home Theater


----------



## jmtenthusiast (Jan 23, 2016)

Diffuser will go at the top of the garage door.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Up there it's more for flutter echo so I would build for higher frequencies.


----------



## jmtenthusiast (Jan 23, 2016)

bpape said:


> Up there is's more for flutter echo so I would build for higher frequencies.


What's considered higher frequencies?

Also, would it be a better idea to move the absorption panel to the top and put the diffuser at the 2/3rd's spot? If so, would I build diffuser for different frequencies?


----------



## jmtenthusiast (Jan 23, 2016)

How far behind my AT screen should my speakers be? 2"? 6"?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Are you leaving the garage door as functional? We stuffed ours with insulation, and screwed it together to stop it from vibrating. We also built a fake wall up in front of it and stuffed it with insulation.


----------



## jmtenthusiast (Jan 23, 2016)

ellisr63 said:


> Are you leaving the garage door as functional? We stuffed ours with insulation, and screwed it together to stop it from vibrating. We also built a fake wall up in front of it and stuffed it with insulation.


Yes, it will be functional.


----------



## jmtenthusiast (Jan 23, 2016)

bpape said:


> Up there is's more for flutter echo so I would build for higher frequencies.


What do you consider "higher" frequencies? Is it 500 to 20K?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Flutter echo I would say about 800 and up.


----------



## jmtenthusiast (Jan 23, 2016)

bpape said:


> Flutter echo I would say about 800 and up.


ha! You don't know who you're dealing with. 800 means a lot to me, but what does "on up" mean? LOL Do you mean I should make a diffuser that handles 800 to 20,000?


I have 20" x 8' of space to work with. How many diffusor panels do you think I need? Should I fill up the space? Should each panel handle a different range or should all the panels be identical?

Thanks for your help. This is getting fairly exciting. haha


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

jmtenthusiast said:


> ha! You don't know who you're dealing with. 800 means a lot to me, but what does "on up" mean? LOL Do you mean I should make a diffuser that handles 800 to 20,000?


I believe that is what Bryan meant.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You won't get a well type diffuser to cover that wide a range without breaking some rules of design. A Poly-cylindrical diffuser can do that wide range though.


----------

